# Router nur als Antenne nutzen



## 1alexey (16. November 2008)

Hallo,
da ich ganz frisch umgezogen bin hat mir mien Nachbar freundlicher weise gestattet sein Internet zu nutzen bis meines angemeldet ist.
Nun habe ich allerdings nun einen Netgear ADSL Firewall Router .
Kann ich ihn "einfach" irgendwie als Antenne nutzen ?
Denn für 2 Wochen einen Stick zu kaufen sehe ich irgendwie nicht ein....

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemdan weiterhelfen 
Danke und gruß 

1alexey


----------



## LarsT (17. November 2008)

Wenn dein Router als Repeater einsetzbar ist, dürfte es kein Problem sein über den Lan-Port des Netgears Zugriff auf das WLAN deines Nachbarn zu bekommen.


----------



## MasterJM (18. November 2008)

Da du keinen Stick hast, nehme ich an, du warst früher mit dem Router per cat Kabel verbunden?

Wenn ja, schau nach ob dein Router den Wlan Client Modus unterstützt. Das brauchst
du hier. Dann den Router halt als Wlan Client für das Wlan des Nachbarn einrichten und gut ist.
An so sachen wie Verschlüsslung und MAC Filter denken.
Hat der Nachbar einen aktiven MAC Filter muss dort die MAC der Wlan Schnittstelle
deines Routers rein.
Auf deinem Router dann ein anderes Subnet betreiben und den PC wieder ganz normal per cat Kabel anbinden.
Fertig.


----------



## 1alexey (19. November 2008)

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten.
Also eine Repeader-funktion habe ich nicht gefunden.

Ja, mein Router hatte ich immer mi Kaber verbunden die W-Lan funktion habe ich nie benutzt. Jetz werde ich mal na einem den Wlan Client Modus heute abend suchen.

Gruß


----------



## 1alexey (20. November 2008)

....Leider habe ich auch keinen Wlan Client Modus gefunden.
Gibt es sonst noch eine Möglichkeit ?

Gruß


----------



## LarsT (20. November 2008)

Könntest du uns vielleicht mal mitteilen welchen Router du nutzt, dann kann definitiv festlegen welche Möglichkeiten du hast, und brauch sich nicht allgemein halten!


----------



## 1alexey (20. November 2008)

Hallo,
der Router ist von Netgear und heisst DG834GB

Gruß


----------



## LarsT (20. November 2008)

Laut Herstellerseite unterstützt der Router Reapeting und Bridging und damit ist es nur noch eine Konfigurationsfrage.
Ich lade mir mal das Benutzerhandbuch von der Herstellerseite runter und schua mir mal die Bedienung an, dann kriegen wir schon eine Lösung.


----------



## 1alexey (21. November 2008)

das wäre echt super von dir wenn du mir da helfen könntest.
Sitze nun fast jeden Abend vor dem Ding und versuche es zum laufen zu bekommen 

Gruß


----------



## LarsT (21. November 2008)

1alexey, ganz so einfach wie es zunächst aussah ist es doch nicht. 

Es gibt insgesamt 4 Versionen des DG834GB, wobei die Versionen 1 und 2 kein Bridging und Repeating unterstützen und somit ungeeignet sind für dein Vorhaben.
Bei den DG834GBv3 und DG834GBv4 ist es abhänig von der installierten Firmware. Die Firmware kann man aber updaten.
Um welche Version des Routers es sich handelt steht auf der Verpackung und auf einem Label am Gerät, die Version der Firmware kann man über das Routermenu erfahren.

Und wo wir gerade bei Informationen sind, dann frag noch deinen Nachbarn, welche IP-Adresse sein Router hat. Sollte er das nicht wissen, brauche ich den Namen des Routers, dann kann man nämlich auf die Werkseinstelungen schließen.


----------

